# How long will vegetable stock last?



## redkitty (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi all,

How long will veggie stock last in the fridge?  

Thanks!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 26, 2007)

few days I would have thought


----------



## Dina (Nov 26, 2007)

It can be frozen and it will last a lot longer.  I'd freeze in small containers, depending on how much you'll need every time you cook with it.  Don't let it go to waste.


----------



## redkitty (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Dina, we have a super small freezer, so not much room to freeze stock.  I guess I'll just have to use it within a few days.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 27, 2007)

Why not freeze some into ice cubes?  Not perfect perhaps but save you using it all up at once and then you still have some for those smaller dishes.  Or someone in another post suggested putting it into ziplock bags and flat-freezing - which I think is an excellent space-saving idea!


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 27, 2007)

*Veggie stock will keep well for about 4 days. At that time if you don't think you'll use it then, just pour it into a pot and bring to a boil. Turn the heat down to a simmer and cook the stock for about 15 minutes. You can then keep it for another 2 to 3 days in the fridge. After that you have to use it or freeze it.*

*You can do this with meat stocks too. You have to re-boil it to kill any bacteria that is beginning to form and retard the spoilage.*


----------

